# Gas leaking out of primer bulb



## fronty (Mar 15, 2006)

Poulan/Weedeater: S65N22CHA
Briggs and Stratton 6.5HP OHV

The gas tank was completely empty (had been sitting for awhile). When I put gas in the tank, it started leaking out of the primer bulb (out of the hole in the bulb). Can someone point me in the right direction? The bulb is supposed to have a hole in it, so I'm assuming it pushes air and not fuel. Can someone give me a rundown on how it works, and what to look for?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fronty (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, I got it to stop leaking. I'm not sure how I did it though. I pulled the carb off of the mower and noticed that the bulb does just push air. I guess it pushes air into the float tank, which causes gas to come out of the needle. I took the tank apart and noticed some build up. I also cleaned the main jet nut. I put everything back together and it didn't leak, when I filled the tank. What stops fuel from coming out of the primer buld? Since the gas tank is higher than the carb and primer buld, it seems like the gas would migrate out of the buld. How much does a new carb cost? I just don't want to be mowing my yard while gas is leaking all over the place.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Carbs, uhhh refurbished mabe anywhere form 20- 40 if even that much. New ones will run a little higher (if they still make them)


----------



## me4get (May 31, 2004)

Sounds like the float stuck open. Happens to my father a couple times a year. I just remove the float and needle then clean them.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

This is a new intek briggs ohv? They still make carbs for em...., but its more then likely a stuck float or inlet needle, or the float has a pinhole in it and is full of gas, or the inlet needle seat is leaking. The float is there to operate the inlet needle, to shut fuel off when not needed. The primer just pulls a small amount of gas from the bowl, and squirts in into the intake of the carb to start it easy.


----------

